# How to get mats out of a horses tail?



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

The horse that i had just gotten not to long ago had big mats and tangles in her tail im desperate to get them out so i can start equestrian team at my school. I need all of the suggestions i can get please help me ive never had to deal with this before!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Baby oil. Glob it on generously, let it sit awhile, then start untangling. If there are mats that don't respond to the oil, you may have to cut them out.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I use Cowboy's Magic or Mane 'n Tail detangler. Haven't tried the baby oil. Start from the botto and work your way up, using youur fingers to pull apart mats.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, in fact any oil (okay, not motor oil, but olive oil, corn oil .... ) will do, really. What's most important is starting from bottom up, but as mentioned, if it is too badly matted, scissors may be your best option, after you work as much hair free as possible. It WILL grow back! The most important part is being patient, and having a horse willing to put with repeated fussing with its tail!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wash the tail first then use a generous amount of detangler...a liquid/gel type os better than a spray..it seems to penetrate better...like the oil others are indicating  The detangler I have found best to date is called Vetrolin Detangler. It makes the hair very slick to the point when I had it on my hands, I kept losing hold of the billet when I was trying to do up the girth; my hands were slippery even though they were dry. If you use a base oil like corn oil, baby oil or olive oil you will need to rewash the tail afterwards or the dust/dirt will really stick and you could be back to square one with tangles. 

Once well coated with the detangler, as others indicated, start at the bottom and using your fingers, work the knots. Massage them between your fingers first to loosen them up and then gently pull them apart.

The thing I do with my horse's tail on a daily basis is that I hold up the bulk and let it then fall in smaller sections in a curtain like fashion, brushing from bottom to top, then letting another section go, brushing bottom to top and so on until I get the entire tail done.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Mineral oil works too. You will just have to fingerpick it until it is free from the tangles and mats.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the matt absolutely will not budge begin your cut on it's lowest edge and cut just a little. Sometimes that frees up more hair. Do not cut crosswise, always up. This reduces the chance of a chopped look.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

My horses have a habit of getting them there pricky things in their mane and tails and end up with some nasty knots and just a real mess when they are out 24/7 to fields. I have found that WD40 works really good at getting their mane and tails back in order with ease. Just spray and rub good and then work with your fingers. Should slide right out or work out quite easy. Good Luck!
TRR


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

I went through my dog brushes one day and found this http://c3.wag.com/images/products/p/col/col-021_1z.jpg 
It's an evelution undercoat rake. I use it on the main and tail and find it works really well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I use my fingers on mats with baby oil. Once the big chunks are gone you can use a regular brush.


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

i used WD40 one time and it worked. just do an hour a day. it will take several days but you won't have to cut it. i removed a 2 foot long mat from my new horse's tail without cutting any hair.

karen


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you so much i will try the best i can to get these things out


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I admit I have never had to deal with a severely matted, tangled tail. I have a horse that gets "dread lock coils" if I don't stay on top of keeping it combed out. My Bad. After heavily spraying with a mane and tail detangler and rubbing it throughly through the tail hairs I use a very wide-toothed, big toothed comb do a section at a time working from the ends up. Do not try to comb through the sections, but use the comb much like a human hair pick to work the tangles out slowly. Often times the matted tangles will come out with working at it slowly and using the fingers for really tough matting and tangles.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

You may also want to get a rat tailed comb. The rat tail works wonders on getting out knots. Just use it to pick out a few hairs at a time. Keep in mind that if you use Show Sheen, you will need to wash the tail thoroughly after you get finished, other wise the silicone in the spray will dry out the tail.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Baby oil, wide toothed comb, and hoof pick. And lots of time.

After massaging oil into the tail let sit for about 10 min or so to really soak in. I like to use the hoofpick to break the tail into about 3-4 sections, then use the comb and your fingers to pull away a few hairs at a time. Don't try to do too much at one time or else you will pull hairs out and loose a huge chunck of the tail. After you have everything out and the tail is combed back out with all snarls removed then give it a good washing, because that baby oil with clog up the hair folicles, get nasty and ultimately destroy it. Also leaving oil in like that you run a higher risk of getting a nasty knot.


----------



## walterc (Apr 25, 2012)

*Wd40*

We use WD40 (for a lot of things). Works wonders and leaves it shiney.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I just now used Mane n Tail detangler on my horse I really, really liked the results. Tangles just feel out and it dried super fast, shiney and soft. For really terrible matting I would try a dog mat remover. Start at the bottom and work your way up so you don't forfeit any more hairs than necessary.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Baby oil! I bought a mare about 6 months ago who had a severely matted tail, it was basically just one short, hard lump.The seller said her tail had been that way for years and recommended just cutting it and letting it start over.

I drenched it in baby oil then just starting picking it apart from the bottom up. Some parts just crumbled and broke away from being matted for so long but for the most part it just sort of slid apart. 

After about an hour of picking and removing the piece of cactus that was stuck in it, she had a nice long tangle free tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

If anyone ever has to deal with thistle or cockle burrs, a friend of mine told me this, just take a hoof pick to them and it works wonders!


----------



## Remmington (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been using the best product I have ever used! Mane-ly Long Hair, i tried the baby oil , the cowboy magic, show sheen everything . I discovered the product at the Ohio equine Aafaire last year, a friend told me about it,and I love it! It lasts so much longer in the hair so I dont get tangles and it is not oily or have a residue! I swear by this product! I now get it on line they have a website thetrophyline, since I did not get to the equine affaire this year! Also the 12 oz, bottle lasted me almost one year! Amazing stuff!


----------

